# 4k HDR, OLED, QLED, HDMI 2.0, HDCP 2.2 der Perfekte Fernseher?



## BattleDotNet (19. Mai 2017)

Liebe PCGH Community,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Fernseher für mich. Ich habe mir schon einiges durchgelesen und nun tauchen einige fragen auf.

Was ich gerne hätte: 4k, HDR, 55 bis 65 Zoll, HDMI 2.0 und HDCP 2.2

Ob es LED, LCD, OLED oder QLED sein soll da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig.

Budget: 3000€ (muss man ja nicht ausreizen!)

Tonqualität ist egal. Ich habe eine Anlage. 

Ich sitze etwa 2m von meinem Fernseher weg. 

3D brauche ich nicht und curved sollte er auch nicht sein.

Vielleicht ist aus wichtig zu erwähnen, dass ich zurzeit in Österreich wohne.

Mir sind folgende Geräte empfohlen worden:

    Philips 55POS901F Philips 55POS901F Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
    LG OLED 55B7D LG Electronics OLED 55B7D Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
    Samsung QE55Q7F Samsung QE55Q7F Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ich hab mich natürlich auch umgesehen und bin auf diese Geräte gestoßen:

 LG OLED 55B6V LG Electronics OLED 55B6V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich   Ist das Modell aus 2016 und gleich einmal 1000€ billiger. Zahlt sich es aus diesen Aufpreis zu zahlen?

Das sind jetzt nur ein paar Beispiele. 

Ich bin für jede Meinung offen und ich hoffe sehr ihr könnt mir weiter helfen! 


DANKE LEUTE!!!!!


----------



## SayHo (20. Mai 2017)

Die 2017 er oleds sind 30-50 % heller bei nem nicht so dunklem Wohnzimmer also von Vorteil aber auch im Algemeinem bei hdr ist mehr Helligkeit von Vorteil im direktem A B Vergleich in nem dunklem Raum egal welcher oled gegen egal welchen LCD hat oled immer Vorteil Beispiel starwars Anfang hellen Schiff dunkler Hintergrund is schwarz einfach schwarz bei LCD immer grau wenn auch net viel aber grau oled is einfach geil

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BattleDotNet (20. Mai 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort!! 

Aber zahlt es sich aus fast doppelt so viel zu zahlen? 

Hab mir jetzt auch diesen Beitrag von euch durchgelesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/matimade/1618-4k-nicht-gleich-4k.html

Hoffe das ich da nicht irgend wo rein gefallen bin.

Hat jemand noch eine Empfehlung oder Meinung?

Ich will einfach nicht den falschen kaufen und mich dann Ärgern


----------



## BattleDotNet (20. Mai 2017)

Hab mir jetzt mal die OLED von LG angeschaut.

Es sind natürlich ein paar Unterschiede. Aber meine Frage wäre ob sich es sich auszahlt einen 2017 OLED zu kaufen oder ob es der 2016 auch tut.

Hier mal die direkten Preis Unterschiede:

LG Electronics OLED 55B6V LG Electronics OLED 55B6V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich      1670€
LG Electronics OLED 55C7V LG Electronics OLED 55C7V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich       2699€

LG Electronics OLED 65B6V LG Electronics OLED 65B6V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich       2798€
LG Electronics OLED 65B7V LG Electronics OLED 65B7V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich       3999€


das ist so ein krasser Preisunterschied das sich es schon auszahlen müsste. was meint ihr?


----------



## dagger85 (20. Mai 2017)

Bei OLED musst du auch bedenken das die Lebensdauer nicht so groß sind heißt die werden auf die Dauer immer Dunkler


----------



## floppyexe (20. Mai 2017)

Bei den neuen Modellen, B7D- Reihe und höherwertiger, wird eine Dauer von ca 100.000 h angegeben.
Immer dunkler werden hat man vor Jahren bei den Plasmas auch geredet. Und man hat sie weggeredet. Man gucke sich nur diesen ganzen LED Mist an. 
Der mag am PC seine Berechtigung haben. Niemals aber im Wohnzimmer als TV.
Ich habe ein 2010- er Plasma im Gästezimmer. Der hat jetzt knapp 12.000h auf dem Timer. Da ist nix dunkler geworden.


----------



## SayHo (21. Mai 2017)

Oled ist halt highend und ob es dir das wert is Must du im Endeffekt selber wissen es gibt halt keine Konkurrenz alle Oleds die aktuell als TV verkauft werden da stammt das Pannel von LG wenn ich die Wahl hätte und es vom Raum her paßt lieber 65-75 Zoll 2016 als 55 Zoll 2017 wenn nur Betrag x zur Verfügung steht 
Das einzige wo ich glaube wirklich drauf achten würde sind pixelfehler deswegen lieber online kaufen weil man da ohne Gründe Retour schiken kann weil pixelfehler kein Grund ist da muss man welche hinnehmen
Haltbarkeit sollte glaube keine rolle spielen weil TVs heute keine 20 Jahre mehr halten müssen wie früher
Und wen du es wirklich net weist ab in mediamarkt o Saturn o ähnliches und A-B Vergleich



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krumschi (22. Mai 2017)

OLED wenn dann nur die 2017er Modelle.

Der SONY A1 und der Panasonic EZW1004 sind top. LG natürlich auch aber die Bildverarbeitung bei PANA und SONY ist besser. Auch die Software. Man mag es net glauben aber webOS unterliegt sogar dem blöden AndroidTV 
Ich bin mit meinem ATV aber ganz zufrieden. Wenn ich so sehe wie sich meine Kumpels mit den webOS 3 manchmal quälen.

Generell frag ich mal so: Welches Nutzungsverhalten hast du? OLED hat auch viele Schwächen. Eigentlich hat es nur EINE definitive Stärke (ok 2): Schwarzwert und Blickwinkel.
Schaust du im komplett abgedunkelten Zimmer? Nutzt du einen HTPC oder hast es vor? Schmerzt dir ein hoher Stromverbrauch?

Pana:
Panasonic OLED 65 EZW1004 (EZ1000, EZ1002) im Test, Bildvergleich mit Sony A1 - YouTube

SONY:
Sony OLED 65 A1 im Test: Der neue Massstab fur Filmfans? Bildvergleich mit Samsung KS9590 - YouTube

LG C
LG OLED 55 C7 im Test: Weltpremiere Active HDR und Dolby Atmos, Bildvergleich mit Sony A1 - YouTube

Viel Spaß beim schauen.
Und schau dir mal den LED SONY XE9005 und XE9305 an ...
Ich kauf mir den XE90 in 65 Zoll... Hab aber n HTPC, da ist n OLED nutzlos.


----------



## BattleDotNet (24. Mai 2017)

Hi

also ich schau nicht in einem Komplett abgedunkeltem zimmer.

Ich werde mir keinen HTPC zulegen und der Stromverbrauch ist mir egal.

Wieso unbedingt die 2017 Modelle? das sind über 1000€ unterschied?!

Danke für die Berichte werde mir anschauen was sie kosten und nochmal vergleichen.

Im jetzigem Moment tendiere ich zum diesem LG

LG Electronics OLED 55B6V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

und diesen AV werde ich mir auch kaufen. Ich warte nur noch ein paar Wochen weil er Sicher im Preis fallen wird. Weil der neue 1400 gerade erschienen ist.

Denon AVR-X1300W schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## guss (1. Juni 2017)

Ich stand die Tage vor der gleichen Wahl und habe mir den LG OLED65B6V gekauft und der hängt an einem HTPC.  Ich bin begeistert von dem Teil und habe es nicht eigesehen den Mehrpreis zum 2017er Modell zu zahlen. Aber da ich das 2017er Modell nicht im Wohnzimmer stehen hatte, kann ich Dir jetzt leider auch nicht sagen, ob der nochmal besser wäre. 

Einbrennen kann im Prinzip jeder Bildschirm. Die OLED Teile habe genügend Technik um das zu verhindern. Ich habe in meinem Ubuntu eingestellt, dass irgendwann der Bildschirm schwarz wird, dann springt der TV automatisch auf seinen Bildschirmschoner und schaltet sich irgendwann automatisch ab, wenn nichts mehr passiert. Die Gefahr des Einbrennens des Bildschirm halte ich für gering bis nicht vorhanden. Krumschi ist da meiner Meinung nach etwas paranoid 

Ich finde 65" einfach genial und die 2016er OLED sind im Vergleich zu den 2017er Modellen derzeit ein "Schnäppchen". Das einzige, was ich beim LG OLED65B6V super nervig fand, war das Sortieren der Sender. Aber das muss man ja nur einmal machen.


----------



## JackA (1. Juni 2017)

gibt genau einen 65 Zoller unter 3000:
Fernseher mit Panel: OLED, HDR: ja, Diagonale ab 65", Auflösung: ab 3840x2160 (UHD), Besonderheiten: HDCP 2.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## floppyexe (1. Juni 2017)

Bei Gamingoase wollt ich im Herbst letzten Jahres eine zweite 5DMK3  kaufen. Theater hoch 10. Ich rate jedem: Finger weg.


----------

